# Switch legs current carrying conductors?



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I've seen some posts on other forums about running multiple switch legs in a conduit with out having to worry about derating them or so I thought. Lets say 20 switch legs, 2 circuits. Is there an exception for this? I didn't really read those threads but was in a situation where I had multiple switch legs on one circuit and the thought crossed my mind whether I had to count each switch leg as a current carrying conductor.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

*No exceptions*

If I had 20 switches, all fed with one circuit and controlling 20 loads, all 20 switch legs are CCCs.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> If I had 20 switches, all fed with one circuit and controlling 20 loads, all 20 switch legs are CCCs.


Sad but true.

Proposals have been put in to change this but have been shot down.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Thats because there would be guys jaming those 20 wires into a 1/2 conduit.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Why would they Not be considered Current Carrying?
I know they do not carry current when the switch is off, BUT they do when the switch is on. They are installed to carry current to the loads.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------

